# MY BIG BOX OF INTRIMIKS



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 8, 2018)

I HAVE HAD SETS OF SMALL SIZE INSIDE MICROMETERS FOR A FEW YEARS
AND HAVE REALLY COME TO DEPEND ON THEM TO GET THE BORES JUST RIGHT .

I LACKED THE SIZES OVER 1.600 BUT FOUND ONE OF THE B&S MAHOGANY CASES ON E-BAY .
THE GUY DIDN'T KNOW WHAT IT WAS FOR AND TOOK MY OFFER OF $60 .

SINCE THEN I HAVE BOUGHT THEM ONE AT A TIME & FINALLY GOT THE LAST ONE IN THE SET .
1.600-2.000 , 2.000-2.400 , 2.400-2.800 , 2.800-3.200 , 3.200-3.600 & 3.600-4.000

THESE WERE ALL BOUGHT USED AND THERE ARE NO JUNKY ONES HERE
I ALSO FOUND THE OPTIONAL EXTENSION RODS , TOOLS AND TWO OUT OF THE THREE SETTING RINGS . 

STILL LOOKING FOR A GOOD DEAL ON A 3.600 SETTING RING !
I GOT THIS FAR ON A SHOE STRING BUDGET BUT I STILL HATE TO THINK WHAT $$ I HAVE IN THE SET .


----------



## benmychree (Mar 8, 2018)

Yes, I see the asking or starting prices on e bay; I shall be doing without them, unless they might drop out of the sky into my lap.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 8, 2018)

Yes, I see the asking or starting prices on e bay; I shall be doing without them, unless they might drop out of the sky into my lap.

AS A MATTER OF FACT , THE FIRST 3 SETS DID DROP INTO MY LAP !
SO IF I AVERAGE THE COST PER MIKE OUT WITH THE OTHER 10 , IT'S NOT THAT BAD .
I WILL CONTINUE TO TELL MYSELF THIS STORY UNTIL I FORGET THE PRICES .


----------



## extropic (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice set of tools there RIMSPOKE.

I have the same smallest set that you pictured. I need some of the "bumpy" washers that are in the friction thimble. I got no answer to my inquiry from Long Island Indicator. Another repair guy tried to help but came up dry. Since you're a 'collector', can you suggest a source who might be able to supply the parts? TIA


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 8, 2018)

You can't find those thrust washers?  Have you tried a company that finds difficult to find bearings?


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 8, 2018)

Intramics are a very nice tool indeed , but ........

Would it have not been cheaper buying a dial bore gage with the same range ? They will also spot out of roundness and the intramics won't . Most of the Mahr bore gages are good to .00005 while the 3 prongers .0002 at best . Just asking .  

Perhaps the mics would not need the gage blocks making the difference .


----------



## extropic (Mar 8, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> You can't find those thrust washers?  Have you tried a company that finds difficult to find bearings?



The twelve features in the photos aren't tiny ball bearings. They're small bumps raised by denting the washers from the opposite side. I'm not familiar with anything like that related to bearings.

I prefer to buy replacements rather than build some tooling to press them.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 9, 2018)

Some dark place in the recesses of gray matter it seems to me they are called detent washers or something like that. Some of the small parts specialists like PIC may have something that would work. Otherwise you're stuck waiting for someone to junk one out or eventually finding a repair shop with some NOS parts.

The lugged one is probably going to he most difficult to source, outside the repair shops/donors.


----------



## EmilioG (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice set. Those setting rings alone cost a small fortune.  IntriMics are waaay beyond my range.


extropic said:


> Nice set of tools there RIMSPOKE.
> 
> I have the same smallest set that you pictured. I need some of the "bumpy" washers that are in the friction thimble. I got no answer to my inquiry from Long Island Indicator. Another repair guy tried to help but came up dry. Since you're a 'collector', can you suggest a source who might be able to supply the parts? TIA
> 
> ...


I would try LIIS again.  They are currently on vacation and I'm surprised you haven't heard back.  Maybe they didn't get the email  Rene is very good about getting back to people.


----------

